# Stickers?



## Drew (Oct 18, 2004)

Well...? You guys going to start selling these, or did they not get past the test batch? Cause I kinda want one. 

-D


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 18, 2004)

I'll second that...


----------



## Prophecy420 (Oct 19, 2004)

I talked to Chris last week and he's been trying to get some more. I know he gets them from vinzdecals.com for something like eight bucks apiece, but the guy hasn't gotten back to him.


----------



## macalpine88 (Oct 19, 2004)

Prophecy420 said:


> I talked to Chris last week and he's been trying to get some more. I know he gets them from vinzdecals.com for something like eight bucks apiece, but the guy hasn't gotten back to him.



8$. do you know the dimensions of them? seems like alot for a sticker


----------



## Drew (Oct 19, 2004)

For small-batch custom printing? If it's any good, that doesn't seem too outrageous... 

Anything we can do to help get the ball rolling? 

-D


----------



## Vince (Oct 19, 2004)

yeah I'd buy a few for my guitar cases


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah I'd sign up for five. Maybe a large order will quantify a discount..


----------



## Leon (Oct 19, 2004)

desertdweller said:


> yeah I'd buy a few for my guitar cases


my seven string came with a gig bag, so, i'd have to buy a case first before i bought a sticker


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey guys. 

I've been supremely bloody busy lately, and as such I've slacked my ass off on this.

I get the stickers from http://www.vinzdecals.com

Go there, click Create
- Standard decal
- 8x1
- Font is Planet Kosmos (6th down on the right)
- I use "Mouse Gray" for the color.

They end up being $10 each shipped from him, and the quality is fantastic. Figured I'd post this here since I don't know when I'd have time/ambition/just plain stop slacking enough to get a set ordered on my own and send 'em to you guys. 

After the 1st of the year work should slow down a bit and I'll see about getting a bulk shipment of 'em.


----------



## Drew (Oct 25, 2004)

Do they offer an "X or more" bulk discount? If so, I'd be willing to take the initiative and mail 'em out to you guys, if we got enough confirmed orders to make it worthwhile...

-D


----------

